# How about Delrin?



## alaskalefty (Jul 21, 2014)

I have had a large piece of industrial cutting board laying around for a while. Since I'm totally new at this and didnt have any micarta or anything like that handy I cut a basic slingshot out of it. Its about 1/2'' thick and seems pretty rigid. I'm not sure if its legit Delrin but its very similar. Anyone else make slingshots out of this material?

So this is my first one ever, its crude and simple but it works!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome!

Northerner Did A Torture Test Of Cutting Board Slingshots And They Were Super Tough, You've Got Yourself A Keeper There!

Here's The Link If You're Interested.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33048-poly-cutting-boards-durability/?hl=%2Bcutting+%2Bboard


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

That's awesome, i wish i had a chopping board slingshot!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome Alaskalefty!

I hope you don't mind me using your new shooter as an example... [in a good way!]

And as others read your post and hopefully see this also, "What size 'holes' ? did you come up with for the "tube/s [blocking an end ] if you wanted to

use a single? Should they be a really 'close' fit?

Nice job on your make! and glad it shoots well!

DogBox


----------

